# tow hooks off?



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

Just left the dealer. Picking up a 2014 2500 crew cab with the 6.4.
Truck has tow hooks and wondering if tow hooks have to come off for the plow? I've got a hiniker v I'm swapping over from my gm.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

My 2010 ram 2500 stayed on for my boss plow. I'd assume yours will stay on too.


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

For Western and Fisher they say to take them off, but the brackets don't interfere. The actual bumper brackets do though. It depends on which bumper you have. For the sport bumper the lower air dam does need to be removed.

I just went through that on my '03 2500. If it's a diesel it's a bit harder still getting the bumper bolts out.


----------



## vanthr01 (Jan 25, 2014)

The Western dealer removed mine, but I had them put it back on. However, I understand a plate behind the tow hooks was removed to accommodate the plow mount, effectively reducing the strength of what you can pull with the hooks. Here's my thread where I asked the same question 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=154266


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

Both reinforcement plates are the same. One is flipped upside down. That plate has to be removed or trimmed to clear the bracket. The other doesn't. They likely left the plate with the lip on top in and took the other one out.

It should be fine as long as you don't try to pull a Chevy or Ford out since it probably will be stuck real god.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

My 14' 4500 had to be removed. My snows off mount used both of the bolt holes that the tow hooks used.


----------



## MagnumV8 (Jan 3, 2008)

They did not have to be removed on my 14 2500 Crew with a Boss


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

speedy1wrc;1791358 said:


> Both reinforcement plates are the same. One is flipped upside down. That plate has to be removed or trimmed to clear the bracket. The other doesn't. They likely left the plate with the lip on top in and took the other one out.
> 
> It should be fine as long as you don't try to pull a Chevy or Ford out since it probably will be stuck real god.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

